# Astron Shipwreck, Punta Cana, Dominican Republic



## bobblehead

Something a bit different .... this is the 'Astron' which ran aground in the shallows in the early 1980's. Since then the whole coast has been turned into a resort area and you can see the wreck off the beach opposite the Bahia Principa Hotel, Punta Cana. Thanks to Jeff for the sunset and underwater photos. As you can see our boat got a bit close.....


----------



## Foxylady

Ooh, that's really interesting. It's great seeing some underwater exploration too...love the propellor. Superb photos.


----------



## Neosea

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, that's really interesting. It's great seeing some underwater exploration too...love the propellor. Superb photos.



Yes they are superb photo's. Any fish worth catching on the wreck?


----------



## Foxylady

Neosea said:


> Any fish worth catching on the wreck?


----------



## LivingFire

Very nice . I love the last picture.


----------



## Mr Sam

ooooo any more underwater shots?


----------



## DJhooker

this is the future, the quest for atlantis! lol nice pics btw


----------



## scammell23

Wow, I've never seen an underwater explore before, well done  
Ships propellers have always scared me, I once stood behind a ship in a dry dock and i didn't like it


----------

